# New Def Techs are in the house.



## Mark L (Mar 7, 2008)

Just got my new CLR3000 center channel, and my new UIW BPZ/A's for the rears. Can't wait to install them this weekend.:T


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Congratulations ... Have Fun :clap:


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

well whats the verdict and where are the pics?:bigsmile:


----------



## Mark L (Mar 7, 2008)

The verdict is that they are awesome and now I'm looking at all the other equipment to bring it up to the same level. It never stops.:gah: And yes before anyone gives me a hard time about them, those are Dahlquist DQ-20 mains that are about 20yrs old.


----------



## Mark L (Mar 7, 2008)

The center is just sitting on a piece of plywood covered with a towel for now. I have to build a shelf to span between the 2 cabinets.


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Those mains are good speakers, reminds me of Alon's


----------

